# Muley



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

I had to shoot this right into the sun..take what you can get. I think it made a nice B&W


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That dude looks like a hoss!


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

Yep! Caught him in Colorado Springs. I was shooting Garden of the Gods and this guy snuck up behind me!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

fish1onthefly said:


> Yep! Caught him in Colorado Springs. I was shooting Garden of the Gods and this guy snuck up behind me!


 Great shot. The GoG is a great spot to see all kinds of things. I need to make a trip back.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

